# Car Rental Lines - Maui



## StevenTing (May 6, 2019)

Anyone have any current info with regard to car rental lines in Maui?  I currently have a reservation with Alamo.  Thinking of switching to Budget.

In the past I've heard that the lines/wait are longer with Avis/Budget but not so much with Alamo.  I just signed up for Budget Fastbreak.


----------



## klpca (May 6, 2019)

Haven't been to Maui in awhile but last time we went I was worried about lines based upon someone's TripAdvisor post. We had no issues outside of the ordinary.  I can't remember if it was Budget or Alamo. I think it's luck of the draw and is a problem if three big planes land at the same time, vs an inter island coming in a quiet time.

Btw, looked it up. Last trip to Maui was Nov 2017 and we used Budget/fast break. I can't believe that it's been that long since our last visit. Glad to be fixing that oversight in a couple of weeks!


----------



## brianfox (May 6, 2019)

Cannot speak as to Maui, but on Kauai/Oahu Alamo/Budget/Avis are relatively short waits.  Even with Fastbreak, you are going to wait in line.  Alamo has kiosks which can make life much easier, but if you are booking indirectly (say, through Costco) you cannot use the kiosks.

We had a nightmare experience at Advantage in Kauai - FIVE HOUR wait for our reserved car.  When we booked the rental months earlier it was a steal.  Advantage was hundreds less than anyone else.  After one hour I walked to adjacent renal agencies, and they had cars - at close to a thousand dollars difference for the two week period.  We simply couldn't afford that.  Turns out Advantage overbooked; they had more promised contracts than cars - just people in line, with a busload arriving every 15 minutes.  It was total chaos, and they were willing to do nothing to compensate people.  They claimed it was all due to people not returning cars on time, as if there were a hundred late cars that day.  In fact, the manager hid in her office, behind low wage workers at the counter serving as defense.  So many workers said they would be quitting at the end of the day.  I hired a cab to take my wife and kids to the hotel while I steamed in line.  Every time a return car rolled in, the hundreds of people in line applauded.  Advantage then refused to speed the process by skipping the car wash.  Worst rental experience of my life.  Finally got a car with no compensation for the wait.

Alamo/Budget/Avis have been anywhere from 30 min to 90 min waits.  I will never understand why it takes thousands of keystrokes to complete a single rental even though all of the customer information was already entered online.  It is pure inefficiency on display.


----------



## TXTortoise (May 6, 2019)

Steven, I read of some glitches with the new Tram causing delays, but various feedback on the different vendors in the new building.  I usually book Costco to lock something in, but have usually gotten Hertz close to my travel date and pickup has always been painless for Gold Club.  The one time I booked Hertz through Costco I couldn’t use the Gold Desk, so always try and find an alternative to Costco.

Intermediate SUVs for two weeks next winter are $700 now, but I’ve got an Alamo through Costco at $500, so I may see how that goes.


----------



## mjm1 (May 6, 2019)

StevenTing said:


> Anyone have any current info with regard to car rental lines in Maui?  I currently have a reservation with Alamo.  Thinking of switching to Budget.
> 
> In the past I've heard that the lines/wait are longer with Avis/Budget but not so much with Alamo.  I just signed up for Budget Fastbreak.



We used Budget on our last visit in October and the Fastbreak line at Budget was only two people. That was my experience the visit in 2017 as well. Signing up for Fastbreak was a good move on your part. 

Have a great trip.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## StevenTing (May 6, 2019)

TXTortoise said:


> Steven, I read of some glitches with the new Tram causing delays, but various feedback on the different vendors in the new building.  I usually book Costco to lock something in, but have usually gotten Hertz close to my travel date and pickup has always been painless for Gold Club.  The one time I booked Hertz through Costco I couldn’t use the Gold Desk, so always try and find an alternative to Costco.
> 
> Intermediate SUVs for two weeks next winter are $700 now, but I’ve got an Alamo through Costco at $500, so I may see how that goes.



My Alamo reservation is for $720 for 13 days.  Budget is now $745 for 14 days, and would save me the hassle of having to go back to the airport for the car.  If I do the same reservation as Alamo, the Budget drops to $688.  So I'm looking at a possible difference of up to $57 depending on the hassle.

The way I have it scheduled, I fly in to Maui on Friday and pick up rental car on Saturday.  We're staying at the Courtyard for the night to adjust and then our vacay begins on Saturday with a shopping spree at Costco.


----------



## TXTortoise (May 6, 2019)

Since you are off airport on Saturday is it cheaper to rent from an off-airport rental office?


----------



## StevenTing (May 6, 2019)

TXTortoise said:


> Since you are off airport on Saturday is it cheaper to rent from an off-airport rental office?



The only things off airport are Enterprise and their price is higher.


----------



## Luanne (May 6, 2019)

We were on Maui in March and rented with Alamo.  I am an Alamo preferred (or whatever their club is called) so there was NO wait once we got to the car rental site, we went directly outside to get our car.  Our longest wait was for the shuttle bus.


----------



## clifffaith (May 6, 2019)

brianfox said:


> We had a nightmare experience at Advantage in Kauai - FIVE HOUR wait for our reserved car.



And when a car got returned I’m sure the wait was made longer by the employees trying to talk folks into taking their insurance. Cliff said NO twice, then made the mistake of not looking at what they had him sign where of course they’d added insurance. I will tell people for the next 20 years that Advantage Kauai cheated us.


----------



## Passepartout (May 6, 2019)

Good info, as we have an Avis reserved at Maui through Costco in a scant few weeks! Me, anxious? Nooooo.


----------



## Chrispee (May 6, 2019)

I used Alamo in OGG for our January trip. It was over New Years so very busy. Alamo has the self-service kiosks so if you’re good with those you’ll get through fast. Unfortunately the kiosk had trouble reading my license so I had to wait in the 45 minute line.


----------



## Tahiya (May 6, 2019)

We landed in Maui in late February of this year, and it was at least a two-hour wait at Budget. We made the reservation through Costco. The only other time we went to Maui was in March of 2013, when we had an amazing deal through an AAA/Advantage partnership. That time the line was about 90 minutes. In each case, when you got to be first in line, you got whatever car came in since they had run out of cars.


----------



## Luanne (May 6, 2019)

Chrispee said:


> I used Alamo in OGG for our January trip. It was over New Years so very busy. Alamo has the self-service kiosks so if you’re good with those you’ll get through fast. Unfortunately the kiosk had trouble reading my license so I had to wait in the 45 minute line.


Are you an Alamo "member"?  No need for the kiosk, no lines.  Actually I think what made it so much faster was that I was able to check in for the car online ahead of time.


----------



## davidvel (May 6, 2019)

RE: Costco and Budget
We rented through Costco/ Budget about a week ago in Sacramento.  I was able to add my res# to my Budget account and use Fastbreak to walk outside and get the keys. (line inside looked to be at least 30 min.) Not sure if this works with other agencies, but you should give it a shot.


----------



## JIMinNC (May 6, 2019)

StevenTing said:


> Anyone have any current info with regard to car rental lines in Maui?  I currently have a reservation with Alamo.  Thinking of switching to Budget.
> 
> In the past I've heard that the lines/wait are longer with Avis/Budget but not so much with Alamo.  I just signed up for Budget Fastbreak.



We rented from Budget on Maui in early March. The non-Fastbreak line was long - I think they were saying 45 minutes to an hour to get the car. But as a Fastbreak member, all I had to do was tell the employee at the door I was Fastbreak and I was directed directly to the Fastbreak line. There was one person in front of me and I was in and out in 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Luanne (May 6, 2019)

davidvel said:


> RE: Costco and Budget
> We rented through Costco/ Budget about a week ago in Sacramento.  I was able to add my res# to my Budget account and use Fastbreak to walk outside and get the keys. (line inside looked to be at least 30 min.) Not sure if this works with other agencies, but you should give it a shot.


When you rent through Costco they will ask for your member number (for certain) rental companies.  I've found AutoSlash does this as well. And when I've entered that I can go to the rental car site and find my car reservation.


----------



## TXTortoise (May 6, 2019)

Any recent experiences with the new facility and tram?


----------



## Luanne (May 6, 2019)

TXTortoise said:


> Any recent experiences with the new facility and tram?


Just checked.  Not opening until May 15.


----------



## DaveNV (May 6, 2019)

I have Budget Fastbreak, and I am also an Alamo Insider. These programs will save you a ton of time, whichever way you go.

I disagree about not being able to use the kiosks with a Costco reservation.  I've done it lots of times.  The trick is to log into your Alamo Insider account *before* you arrive, and try to prepay things. Print your confirmation code and documents, and when you get to the kiosk, scan that code, and you're off and running in a minute or two.  It's not difficult.

With Budget Fastbreak, as long as your Fastbreak number is included on your reservation, they'll have your paperwork waiting for you.  They have a separate line for Budget Fastbreak customers, so the most you'll wait is behind any other Fastbreak customers who happen to be in front of you.  Since the credit card and such is already registered, you'll have your paperwork in seconds.  I once passed by *34 people* (I counted) waiting in the regular line for their car, as I went to the counter with no Fastbreak line at all.  As we drove off the lot, I glanced over, and the same person was still waiting at the front of the line that had been there when we walked up. It is a HUGE timesaver.

Dave


----------



## Carlsbadguy (May 7, 2019)

I have been able to use the kiosk at Alamo with a Costco reservation last time in Maui but that was 2 years ago.  I have a Hertz reservation arriving this Sunday, May 12 for a week at Maui Ocean Club and the AAA rate was cheaper than the Costco rate. You can sign up for Gold Service and can go directly to the car.  I am paying around $220 for a premium car.  There is also a special rate if you have the Platinum American Express Card.


----------



## Chrispee (May 7, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Are you an Alamo "member"?  No need for the kiosk, no lines.  Actually I think what made it so much faster was that I was able to check in for the car online ahead of time.



I’m not an Alamo member because all of their Hawaii locations have the self-serve kiosks. I’ve never experienced a lineup for the kiosks and I get tired of the agents trying to upset me insurance, gps, prepaid gas etc.


----------



## Luanne (May 7, 2019)

Chrispee said:


> I’m not an Alamo member because all of their Hawaii locations have the self-serve kiosks. I’ve never experienced a lineup for the kiosks and I get tired of the agents trying to upset me insurance, gps, prepaid gas etc.


Okay.  It cost nothing to become a member of any of the car rental companies. I've joined pretty much all of them now as it just makes it easier when I rent and have to pick up a car.

As I said, with Alamo on this last trip I was able to check in online ahead of time and got to bypass ALL lines and kiosks.  

P.S.  I've never had anyone lately try to sell me gas or insurance.  They may ask, and I just say no.  No pushing.


----------



## StevenTing (May 7, 2019)

Carlsbadguy said:


> I have been able to use the kiosk at Alamo with a Costco reservation last time in Maui but that was 2 years ago.  I have a Hertz reservation arriving this Sunday, May 12 for a week at Maui Ocean Club and the AAA rate was cheaper than the Costco rate. You can sign up for Gold Service and can go directly to the car.  I am paying around $220 for a premium car.  There is also a special rate if you have the Platinum American Express Card.



Please let us know your experience next week.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (May 7, 2019)

We had about a 90 minute wait in line at Budget last January.


----------



## Luanne (May 7, 2019)

sun starved Gayle said:


> We had about a 90 minute wait in line at Budget last January.


Are you a Budget Fastbreak member?


----------



## sun starved Gayle (May 7, 2019)

I am now ! Hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 7, 2019)

Rick doesn't like renting from Budget at all.  He had to wait 3 hours for a car on Maui.  I was waiting at the airport with the luggage for those 3 hours as well, but it was pretty and breezy, and I sat there and watched people as they arrived and left in their rental cars.  So Budget is out of the question for us after that happened.  Alamo has never been a wait, not even once, and we go to Maui twice a year.  Rick uses the automated kiosk.


----------



## geist1223 (May 7, 2019)

I remember once on Maui the Desk tried real hard to get us to upgrade to an SUV from a sedan. We said no. We discovered why out on the lot. The Gal in the Lot said we do not have what you reserved so pick from any of these 4 vehicles at the same price. They were all medium to large SUV's.


----------



## Luanne (May 7, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Rick doesn't like renting from Budget at all.  He had to wait 3 hours for a car on Maui.  I was waiting at the airport with the luggage for those 3 hours as well, but it was pretty and breezy, and I sat there and watched people as they arrived and left in their rental cars.  So Budget is out of the question for us after that happened.  Alamo has never been a wait, not even once, and we go to Maui twice a year.  Rick uses the automated kiosk.


Cindy, maybe you'll have the option to check in online with Alamo like I did this year.  Eliminated the kiosk as well.  Went right outside to get our car.

We've used Budget in the past with no issues.  Since they are part of the group that also owns Avis, one time we got to pick from the Avis cars available.


----------



## Luanne (May 7, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> I remember once on Maui the Desk tried real hard to get us to upgrade to an SUV from a sedan. We said no. We discovered why out on the lot. The Gal in the Lot said we do not have what you reserved so pick from any of these 4 vehicles at the same price. They were all medium to large SUV's.


On our March trip to Maui we rented with Alamo. When we got to the lot (bypassing ALL lines) we found there was only one midsize SUV available.  We were offered an upgrade to a Jeep at no extra fee, which I turned down, as our one and only Jeep rental in the past was so uncomfortable.  Luckily we had no major issues with the SUV.  Dh did mention something about the tres when he returned the car and Alamo gave us a $30 credit saying that most likely we had needed more gas than normal.


----------



## JIMinNC (May 7, 2019)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Rick doesn't like renting from Budget at all.  He had to wait 3 hours for a car on Maui.  I was waiting at the airport with the luggage for those 3 hours as well, but it was pretty and breezy, and I sat there and watched people as they arrived and left in their rental cars.  So Budget is out of the question for us after that happened.



That's only because you were not Budget Fastbreak. With Fastbreak, you will have little to no wait. Fastbreak is free to sign up, so no reason to knock Budget off the list because of the bad experience as a non-Fastbreak member. If you become a Fastbreak member and make your reservation using that number, your car will be waiting for you when you arrive.


----------



## controller1 (May 7, 2019)

It appears no one is talking about National at OGG.  My longest wait in March was 12 minutes for the shuttle bus.  Once on the lot, I picked my car out and was exiting less than five minutes later.


----------



## mauitraveler (May 7, 2019)

We arrived last Thursday, May2, and there was no line at the Dollar counter.  We were in and out within minutes!


----------



## Luanne (May 7, 2019)

controller1 said:


> It appears no one is talking about National at OGG.  My longest wait in March was 12 minutes for the shuttle bus.  Once on the lot, I picked my car out and was exiting less than five minutes later.


I haven't rented from Enterprise, their rates usually aren't competitive.


----------



## pspercy (May 10, 2019)

Never had a long wait since I enrolled in Alamo's Quicksilver plan. Usually find a good rate with them. It'll be interesting to see how the new set up at OGG works out. Right now I'm sitting on a 14dy rental from Thrifty at $550 total, best I've found so far for October this year


----------



## luvgoldns (May 14, 2019)

StevenTing said:


> Anyone have any current info with regard to car rental lines in Maui?  I currently have a reservation with Alamo.  Thinking of switching to Budget.
> 
> In the past I've heard that the lines/wait are longer with Avis/Budget but not so much with Alamo.  I just signed up for Budget Fastbreak.



We booked two weeks in a convertible with Alamo through Costo...(booked and canceled twice because the rate went down from $700 to $460)....Joined "Alamo Insiders"...checked in online the day before my flight and skipped the counter. Arrived at OGG at 2pm, luggage was on the carousel before we got to it, grabbed the luggage, hopped on the Alamo bus...got off the bus and went straight to cars, employee who was outside w/the cars checked my name off her list and told us to choose whichever convertible we wanted. Drove to the exit gate, showed them my license and credit card...all done. Very easy.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (May 14, 2019)

I had Hertz gold so no wait this past Sunday. There were an email and text with my car and spot number by the time i landed.  The longest wait was for the luggage so if you see there are multiple flights coming in at the same time I would advise one person in the party to go and get the car.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (May 18, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Just checked.  Not opening until May 15.


This is what I'm interested in, the new system.   I don't recall ever having a major problem in Maui for rental car pick-ups in the 7 trips we've made so hoping some how they haven't complicated things but initial media reports sound promising and it is far more "green" that is for sure.


----------



## Luanne (May 18, 2019)

MOXJO7282 said:


> This is what I'm interested in, the new system.   I don't recall ever having a major problem in Maui for rental car pick-ups in the 7 trips we've made so hoping some how they haven't complicated things but initial media reports sound promising and it is far more "green" that is for sure.


As I've said before, we haven't had problems with getting a car once we got to the rental car location (Alamo), it was getting the shuttle that took the time.  I hope the new location and system will help with this.  I'm imagining it will be like others that are already set up with way with numerous shuttles running to the facility.


----------



## taffy19 (May 18, 2019)

Luanne said:


> We were on Maui in March and rented with Alamo.  I am an Alamo preferred (or whatever their club is called) so there was NO wait once we got to the car rental site, we went directly outside to get our car.  Our longest wait was for the shuttle bus.


Exactly our experience too.  Alamo always gives you a low mileage car but this time the car was practically brand new!


----------



## GaryDouglas (May 18, 2019)

This was the third day of operation of the new rental location.  https://www.hawaiipublicradio.org/post/maui-airport-opens-340m-facility-car-rental-companies

All rental companies looked good except Budget.  90 minutes!!!  They were undermanned and not up to the new location changes.  If you reserve via Budget (not Costco) and are FastBreak members, count on 30 minutes because you side step two major lines. I’d stay away until they clean up their act!


----------



## Luanne (May 18, 2019)

GaryDouglas said:


> This was the third day of operation of the new rental location.  https://www.hawaiipublicradio.org/post/maui-airport-opens-340m-facility-car-rental-companies
> 
> All rental companies looked good except Budget.  90 minutes!!!  They were undermanned and not up to the new location changes.  If you reserve via Budget (not Costco) and are FastBreak members, count on 30 minutes because you side step two major lines. I’d stay away until they clean up their act!


Hopefully by the time we're back next year everything will be working smoothly.  Haven't rented with Budget in awhile.  Alamo has been coming in the cheapest for us the past few years.


----------



## Passepartout (May 18, 2019)

Because of this thread, I re-checked out Costco rental through Avid next week. Not to worry. The rate today was about 1/3 higher than when I booked it. Starting to get excited to go. Rainy at home all this week.

Jim


----------



## GaryDouglas (May 19, 2019)

I was talking to someone else who also came in today (Saturday) and also had a 90 minute wait, but with a different company.

If you already have an existing account such a Avis Preferred or Budget FastBreak that May lessen the pain by jumping the line, but as I said, this transition period is going to be a gamble.

There are other things that are going on that lead me to believe they are looking at every penny and changing their rules accordingly, at least on Maui.  Example: They (Budget) now require a refill receipt within 3 miles of the rental facility just prior to the return if you choose the fill up the gas on return.

How many hundreds of millions of $s did the new facility cost?


----------



## Xan (May 19, 2019)

StevenTing said:


> Anyone have any current info with regard to car rental lines in Maui?  I currently have a reservation with Alamo.  Thinking of switching to Budget.
> 
> In the past I've heard that the lines/wait are longer with Avis/Budget but not so much with Alamo.  I just signed up for Budget Fastbreak.



In the past when I always used Alamo on Kaua’i, the wait was always over an hour, but the prices the best. We are currently on Kaua’i and originally had Enterprise, but saw an article on a travel sight that talked about “Auto Slash”. 
In less than 24 hrs after inputting our current booking info, we got offered a few choices, but Hertz was the same comparison wise and if you pay immediately on that website (you cannot use “reward” cards), we were able to save $200!
(I think it was about $150 savings if we waited to pay at the car rental place.)
Everything went extremely smooth and they hold the car for 48 hours, so you don’t have to worry about inputting your flight information. 

Check them out!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (May 19, 2019)

Xan said:


> In the past when I always used Alamo on Kaua’i, the wait was always over an hour, but the prices the best. We are currently on Kaua’i and originally had Enterprise, but saw an article on a travel sight that talked about “Auto Slash”.
> In less than 24 hrs after inputting our current booking info, we got offered a few choices, but Hertz was the same comparison wise and if you pay immediately on that website (you cannot use “reward” cards), we were able to save $200!
> (I think it was about $150 savings if we waited to pay at the car rental place.)
> Everything went extremely smooth and they hold the car for 48 hours, so you don’t have to worry about inputting your flight information.
> ...


AutoSlash has been recommended numerous times on this site.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (May 20, 2019)

Finishing up a trip on Maui. Flying home tomorrow. Rented thru Hertz. Spoke to some people who rented thru Budget and Fox and both said had really long waits- over an hour.  Through II you can get free Hertz Five Star so when I landed I had a text with my car and spot number. No waiting. If you have a Platinum American Express card there is a code that gives a discount, you get a free upgrade and a 4 hour grace period. AAA also has Hertz codes with discounts. I booked an intermediate car for 8 days, was given a Chevy Impala and the total cost was around $210.
Will see how returns go with the new rental facility.


----------



## Carlsbadguy (May 21, 2019)

Returned my car yesterday to the new rental facility and it was easy. It is a little bit of a walk to the tram stop from where you drop off the car so if you have a lot of luggage it may be challenging. I do foresee that during busy times there will be a wait for the tram as they are small and fill quickly. There are 2 cars that run about every 3 minutes.  The drop point for departures is across the street from Hawaiian airlines check-in.  The car rental desks are located right across a courtyard from where the tram drops you off.

Beware the traffic to and from the airport if coming from Kaanapali. When we arrived on Sunday, May 12 around 11:00 am there was little traffic and I commented less traffic than previous visits. Coming back to the airport was a nightmare.  It took more than 90 minutes to get to the airport. The bellman at the hotel said there was an accident earlier but I did not see anything and maybe that was part of the problem. Traffic was bumper to bumper from before the merge of the bypass and old road to Maalaea Harbor. There was also bumper to bumper traffic at least halfway from the airport. I left about 2 hours and 30 minutes before our flight and got to the airport about 45 minutes before the flight. There were people at the Alaska ticket counter and at the security line I overheard that missed their flight. Luckily we had TSA precheck and by the time we got to the gate they had already started boarding. 

Check google maps before you leave as it showed the old road was quicker than the Lahaina bypass and when I could see the bypass from the old road it looked like the bumper to bumper traffic started earlier. 

If you don't stop at Costco for gas when returning the car the closest station is at the home depot shopping center across from Walmart. Gas was cheaper than in California at $3.83 a gallon, Costco was probably 20 cents less.


----------



## Luanne (May 21, 2019)

Carlsbadguy said:


> Returned my car yesterday to the new rental facility and it was easy. It is a little bit of a walk to the tram stop from where you drop off the car so if you have a lot of luggage it may be challenging.


Dh will drop me, and the luggage, at the airport, then return the rental car.


----------



## GaryDouglas (May 27, 2019)

Dear me will also do that!


----------



## Passepartout (May 27, 2019)

We were over 2 hours at the rental center before a 2 hour stop and slow drive to Ka'anapali. Maui may well have lost me as a visitor over this. 

Oh, it was a Costco booking with Avis. Horrible customer service.

Jim


----------



## klpca (May 27, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> We were over 2 hours at the rental center before a 2 hour stop and slow drive to Ka'anapali. Maui may well have lost me as a visitor over this.
> 
> Oh, it was a Costco booking with Avis. Horrible customer service.
> 
> Jim


Cross Kauai off the list too. We waited 1 hour - there were 7 people in front of us and one person behind the counter. It was Avis as well. Even though we are preferred members we weren't on the list so we had to wait. It was painful to have the lady explain every nuance of the process - insurance,  gas refilling, and offering upgrades for more money - to every customer,  plus answer the phone. Then we had traffic through Kapa'a. It was miserable. 

We flew to Maui last Friday after a one hour delay and there was no one in line at Budget since we apparently didn't land with any other planes. Then it took us an hour to get to Ka'anapali.

We just got lucky, no traffic to the airport today. It's such a crapshoot.


----------



## Vacation4us (May 31, 2019)

We arrived on Wednesday this week. Book with Alamo, via CostcoTravel. I did the early check in and filled out and printed the required info to “skip the counter” the day before we departed. Everyone should do this. We arrived on Maui, picked up our luggage, took the tram to the new rental center and walked straight to the Alamo cars, showed them our paperwork, and drove off. Super easy!


----------



## DaveNV (May 31, 2019)

We arrived in Las Vegas yesterday, collected our luggage, and made our way to the rental car area.  Budget had a line of regular customers, but a clearly-posted sign saying, "Fastbreak Customers proceed to Hallway C."  To the right was a doorway marked "C."  We went out, made a left turn, and there was the Budget Fastbreak kiosk.  I walked up to the window, gave them my name. The clerk pointed to the parking stall directly behind me, and said, "There's your car."  Paperwork and keys were already in it.  We loaded up and drove off.  It took longer to find our way out of the parking garage than it did to get the car.  Excellent customer service.

Dave


----------



## NTP66 (Jun 1, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> The clerk pointed to the parking stall directly behind me, and said, "There's your car."  Paperwork and keys were already in it.  We loaded up and drove off.  It took longer to find our way out of the parking garage than it did to get the car.  Excellent customer service.



This has been my experience at the Kahului Budget location since 2011.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 1, 2019)

sun starved Gayle said:


> We had about a 90 minute wait in line at Budget last January.


In Maui in April I got my car assigned immediately, however, the wait for the shuttle to the rent a car place took like a 1/2 hour with no line at all.  The line for the 3 or 4 companies that use the same shuttle service was very long, however, after people waited like 15 minutes about 4 shuttles came at once and eliminated the line.  It seems like the shuttle service is going "on strike" since they (will be/are) unemployed with the new building, which (will be/is now open, since it is June.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 1, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> In Maui in April I got my car assigned immediately, however, the wait for the shuttle to the rent a car place took like a 1/2 hour with no line at all.  The line for the 3 or 4 companies that use the same shuttle service was very long, however, after people waited like 15 minutes about 4 shuttles came at once and eliminated the line.  It seems like the shuttle service is going "on strike" since they (will be/are) unemployed with the new building, which (will be/is now open, since it is June.


The new facility has been open almost 3 weeks now and the shuttle team is quick. It would be better if they had designed it to come inside, nearer the carousels, but that's how it goes. It was a mess last week, but hopefully they will smooth out the wrinkles.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Jun 2, 2019)

Passepartout said:


> The new facility has been open almost 3 weeks now and the shuttle team is quick. It would be better if they had designed it to come inside, nearer the carousels, but that's how it goes. It was a mess last week, but hopefully they will smooth out the wrinkles.



I understood from one of the shuttle drivers that they would be laid off and unemployed as soon as the building opened!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 2, 2019)

Tamaradarann said:


> I understood from one of the shuttle drivers that they would be laid off and unemployed as soon as the building opened!


As it happened, when I got to the Avis counter, the 'agent' at the kiosk next to mine told be that 10 days earlier, before the new facility opened, he was a shuttle driver. So don't feel too badly for them.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 3, 2019)

Vacation4us said:


> We arrived on Wednesday this week. Book with Alamo, via CostcoTravel. I did the early check in and filled out and printed the required info to “skip the counter” the day before we departed. Everyone should do this. We arrived on Maui, picked up our luggage, took the tram to the new rental center and walked straight to the Alamo cars, showed them our paperwork, and drove off. Super easy!


Thanks for the tip. Just did this with our Alamo rental for Aug on Maui so this should save us some time. Hopefully the shuttles are operating at peak performance so we don't have to wait too long for that.


----------



## controller1 (Jun 3, 2019)

MOXJO7282 said:


> Thanks for the tip. Just did this with our Alamo rental for Aug on Maui so this should save us some time. Hopefully the shuttles are operating at peak performance so we don't have to wait too long for that.



No more shuttles.


----------

